# Can't detect a nasal bone.. down's syndrome? **UPDATED**



## Jadelm

Been back for a second go to look at her face today, both times she's had her arm across so making it difficult. They seemed more concerned today though. They can't detect a nasal bone but it may be the positioning.. but they were concerned enough to go through all the details of having an ammnio (which I may be having monday after a scan with the consultant), down's syndrome babies and whether or not I would want to abort (I wouldn't). 

I've been crying since they told me. I'm only 20 and have no history of it at all in mine or FOBs family so it never even crossed my mind to be worried about it, so it's just such a big shock. I know nothing is definate but to even think about my little girl having down's is naturally really upsetting. 

Just wondered if anyone had been through anything similar and what you're experiences were. Also if there are any mummys having down's babies, how are you feeling about it? xxx


**UPDATE**
So at the 3rd scan to look for nasal bone the consultant couldn't see it apparently.. but at the private scan I had the day before 2 sonographers clearly saw it.. but the NHS was having none of it as it wasn't on my notes so they went through all the ins and outs of amnio and termination etc and my consultant was really very rude about my age and therefore my apparent ability to raise a child with Down's :grr: still fuming about it but anyway...

Had another hospital scan and it's there as clear as day and everything else is measuring perfectly so there are NO visible markers for Down's :happydance: Just thought I'd update in case anyone else was having similar worries and wanted to know how things turned out :flower: xxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

im sure all will be fine hun x

I looked after a lil boy who had downs he was the most loving well behaved little boy ever, he finished nursery and went to mainstream school and did really well. x


----------



## Lottie86

If you have a look in the special needs parenting section on here there is a Mummy who is expecting a little girl who has it.


----------



## aurora

I'd do my best to stay calm and expect the best outcome until proven otherwise. So many people have been worried by the docs only to find it was all for nothing, baby was fine. I know its easier said than done! :hugs2:


----------



## krockwell

Hun, 

I was in a similar situation (not exactly, but it was nerve wracking) where the Dr's had scanned me probably 7 times in a matter of just a few months, because they weren't able to see the baby's heart properly... THEN right before Christmas, they scanned me again, and gave me the scare of my life, saying that they thought my baby had a whole in his heart... but they weren't entirely sure. 

A lot of the time, it comes down to positioning of the baby. There was no hole in the heart of my little boy, and he came out perfect... but they do sometimes just give you worst case scenario in times when they don't know.

:hugs: I hope that everything comes out perfect, and your little girl is healthy and happy.
:hugs:

Hope that this at least gives you some hope. :flower:


----------



## moochacha

Hi hun I just wanted to send you a hug. :hugs: The most precious birth story I've read and one that has touched my heart was a lady who gave birth to a little girl with down syndrome.

Here it is https://www.kellehampton.com/2010/01/nella-cordelia-birth-story.html don't feel like you have to read it, it's very beautiful and honest. On her site she has loads of little stories of day to day life and photo's https://www.kellehampton.com.


----------



## JayeD

My cousin's girlfriend was told that their son was at high risk for Downs. They were crushed. They went to support groups and everything they could think of. 

Once he was born, it was quite clear that he didn't have Downs at all. 

It's rare for someone so young to have a Downs baby. Generally people born with Downs were born to women who were 35+ (or so my doctor tells me).


----------



## Jadelm

Thankyou everyone, even my doctor says it would be very rare for me to have a DS baby and I've seen online that the nasal bone can be very hard to find anyway as the baby has to be in an exact position, so that gives me a bit more hope.

Also I've done a bit of soul-searching and a bit of research and as much as I hope my little princess doesn't have DS, I don't see it as such a negative thing now. Yeah life would be different to how I expected it to be but she's still my little girly and I love her to pieces so no matter what issues there were we'd make them work :)

I think it just scared me that I'll be on my own as well as me and FOB aren't together.

Thanks for those links moochacha I'm having a look now xxx


----------



## Groovychick

:hug:


----------



## Jadelm

That blog really was inspiring, thankyou so much. I feel much more positive today no matter what the outcome is xxx


----------



## lushious09

see somtimes this makes me question wether scans are all that wise or not... if we let nature take its course i believe half the babys born to mothers who would have been made aware of potential worrys and possibly end up ending their pregnancy would fine they had a perfectly healthy baby!... i did read a post of one lady saying they couldnt see a nose bone... but her baby came out perfect :)


----------



## Jadelm

It has almost made me wish I never had the damn scan! I did have the NT testing as I said that it wouldn't make a difference to me whether my baby had down's or not, I would still keep her, but now that that may be a reality I feel I need to mentally prepare for it if it is the case and so now that there is a risk I won't be able to relax during my pregnancy until I know. Yay private scan day after tomorrow, at least I'll not be waiting weeks to find out x


----------



## Vix_2009

I know how hard it is but try not to worry yourself to much unless the time comes , i went for my 12 week scan and had a large nt measurement, 3 times what they say is the cut off point, when my bloods came back i had a 1:6 chance of downs and 1:40 chance of some others, I was positive that something was going to be wrong with baby, went to see the consultant, had my amnio and my tests have come back negative!! 

Have you got to go and see anyone else


----------



## Jadelm

Aw that's good then, I have had a look around the net and it seems like lots of people have been told they couldn't see a nasal bone only for tests to come back fine and then the bone shows up much later on just where baby has been in a bad position before so fingers crossed that's me. 

Nope just consultant scan on Monday possibley followed by amnio if they can't see the bone. xxx


----------



## aurora

I bet everything will be fine with her! And what a perfect middle name she has.

(Lorraine is my middle name. :smug:)


----------



## xemmax

Jadelm said:


> Also I've done a bit of soul-searching and a bit of research and as much as I hope my little princess doesn't have DS, I don't see it as such a negative thing now. Yeah life would be different to how I expected it to be but she's still my little girly and I love her to pieces so no matter what issues there were we'd make them work :)

i just wanted to say that on that sentiment alone i think you will be a lovely mummy and your little girl will be lucky to have you. :hugs:

i can only imagine how hard it must be to be told there is a risk that your baby may be ill in some way, but i can honestly say that from my experience people with downs syndrome are very special indeed. 

wish you lots of love and luck and will keep my fingers crossed that all is well with baby.

xx


----------



## Jadelm

Aurora - Lorraine is my middle name too, and my mum's and it's from my great nan :)

Emma - that made me cry a little bit :blush: thankyou

Only one more full day to go then I get to see my little girly in 4D and gonna ask him to do a quick check and see if he can spot it while I'm there :thumbup: xxx


----------



## genies girl

try not to worry we have a high downs risk, 1.16 then 1.10 now and we agree that there is no point in worrying about something you cant change. 
As time goes on the scans cant find many markers to worry about, i do think they tell you all these things and then you worry often with no need.

Enjoy your 4d scan im sure she is bueatifull x


----------



## Jadelm

4D scan today so get to see my gorgeous little princess and gonna ask him to have a look for the nasal bone. Please wish me luck and keep us in your thoughts lovely ladies :flower: 

Will update later xxxxx


----------



## clogsy90

good luck i really hope everything is all good in the end :) and its so nice to read what you said if she does have ds. :) x x x


----------



## Jadelm

They (had two sonographers who both agreed 100%) spotted the nasal bone clear as day within MINUTES :happydance: ... she then proceeded to put her arm across her face and roll over to face the other way so still being as awkward as ever lol. Got my pretty face shots in the end though. Now that I've seen it and also because I was keeping her either way I have decided that even if her nasal bone isn't seen tomorrow I'm 100% NOT opting for the amnio as I don't feel it is worth the stress or the risk anymore. Thankyou so much for your support everyone and here's my gorgeous girly :hugs:

(See that DAMN arm that seems to be attached to her face?! lol) xxx
 



Attached Files:







BABY OF JADE & JAMES_1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 37









BABY OF JADE & JAMES_9.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 27









BABY OF JADE & JAMES_11.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 30


----------



## lilbumpblue

Oh she is beautiful hun x


----------



## mordino

Great news!!! You must be so relieved! Beautiful photos! x


----------



## Jadelm

Updated :flower: xxx


----------



## Tulip

She is beautiful Jade, I'm so pleased she's OK :flower:


----------



## nikkinoo77

Hiya
Im 33 and pregnant with 2nd baby, should be getting amnio results back thurs or fri this week due to being given 1:129 chance of downs. Im terrified but got my fingers crossed for both of us.

X


----------



## SassyLou

Jadelm said:


> Been back for a second go to look at her face today, both times she's had her arm across so making it difficult. They seemed more concerned today though. They can't detect a nasal bone but it may be the positioning.. but they were concerned enough to go through all the details of having an ammnio (which I may be having monday after a scan with the consultant), down's syndrome babies and whether or not I would want to abort (I wouldn't).
> 
> I've been crying since they told me. I'm only 20 and have no history of it at all in mine or FOBs family so it never even crossed my mind to be worried about it, so it's just such a big shock. I know nothing is definate but to even think about my little girl having down's is naturally really upsetting.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone had been through anything similar and what you're experiences were. Also if there are any mummys having down's babies, how are you feeling about it? xxx
> 
> 
> **UPDATE**
> So at the 3rd scan to look for nasal bone the consultant couldn't see it apparently.. but at the private scan I had the day before 2 sonographers clearly saw it.. but the NHS was having none of it as it wasn't on my notes so they went through all the ins and outs of amnio and termination etc and my consultant was really very rude about my age and therefore my apparent ability to raise a child with Down's :grr: still fuming about it but anyway...
> 
> Had another hospital scan and it's there as clear as day and everything else is measuring perfectly so there are NO visible markers for Down's :happydance: Just thought I'd update in case anyone else was having similar worries and wanted to know how things turned out :flower: xxx

I'm so sorry for what you've been through, it must have been an incredibly worrying time, and I so pleased everything has turned out ok.

I was just reading what you had written to my husband (I used to work in NHS and my husband still does). My advice to you would be to get in touch with patient advice liason service (PALs) and put in a formal complaint, as my husband is shouting from the kitchen what you needed was support not being treated badly, apart from anything commenting on your age is discrimination and there are laws against that. My husband wonders if the consultants problem is that you went off for a private scan and therefore he/she feels undermined. Of course you had every right to go for a private scan.

If you don't want to make an official complaint you can still get in touch with PALs who should still look into the issue's you have. I know many people are concerned about making complaints when they still have to go to the hospital for appointments, however usually within the NHS putting in a complaint shouldn't affect further treatment (usually you're treated better because people are scared you'll take it further).

Again so sorry for what you've been through and the treatment you've received, please don't hesitate to get in touch if you want to chat, rant, or if we can offer any further advice. 

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Sassy and hubby are right, I complained to PALS about the way we were treated by a consultant the day our angel was taken from us and I had a very apologetic call from the head of Obs & Gynae the very next day, follwed by a letter. We've been treated with kid gloves in this pregnancy by the very same hospital x


----------



## - Butterfly -

Jadelm said:


> Had another hospital scan and it's there as clear as day and everything else is measuring perfectly so there are NO visible markers for Down's :happydance: Just thought I'd update in case anyone else was having similar worries and wanted to know how things turned out :flower: xxx

Great news :flower:


----------

